# Most Commonly Mistyped MBTI types?



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Neurasthenia said:


> I have a hunch that many people mistype themselves as INFPs. I did this for years. So many people think that emotional experience and express can only happen in feeling types, and believe that T types are emotionless (we certainly can be at times, though).
> 
> I have read that some people will type as INFP when they are depressed. When I started my journey into typology, I was indeed a depressed teenager, with no comfortable social place in high school, and no settings or outlets in/with which I could exercise my talents and interests. And so I was somewhat misanthropic, fatalistic and even a bit masochistic. Those internet personality tests are so misleading, because their questions in many cases do not really align with the various spectra of personality type.
> 
> I know a few "real" INFPs. They are not depressed (although surely they get depressed from time to time). They are creative, deep, caring and moral people. They really are Fi Ne Si Te. You see it in them. Whereas many other INFPs don't exactly exhibit those characteristics and are more so just melancholic people who are obsessed with Elliott Smith. This isn't to say that melancholic Elliott Smith lovers can't be INFP. Anyone should feel free to dispute my ideas. But this is my notion.


You speak the truth! I had a similar experience and noticed I type as INFP whenever I was depressed. I also went from ENFP to ENTP (happy where I am.. I think it sums me up the best!) and its all thanks to a misunderstanding of cognitive functions.


----------



## intrasearching (Jul 15, 2011)

Zerosum said:


> You speak the truth! I had a similar experience and noticed I type as INFP whenever I was depressed. I also went from ENFP to ENTP (happy where I am.. I think it sums me up the best!) and its all thanks to a misunderstanding of cognitive functions.


Yes! You are right, it is all thanks to a misunderstanding of the cognitive functions. For one thing, the cognitive functions are complex and can be hard to differentiate, and so many tests are useless, and the test taker may be mislead due to their ignorance. But when one begins to understand the cognitive functions, their type can quickly become obvious, and their result will likely be much more accurate than what could be reached in almost any MBTI.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Coppertony said:


> How can ENFPs be bad when they're so close to being ENTPs? :laughing:


o.o only Ne and Si functions shared...they are kinda different.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

There are so many INFP's that are ISFP's on here.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

firedell said:


> There are so many INFP's that are ISFP's on here.


I disagree. Sorry.... hmm

Ok maybe you are right, but

Its confusing when people are closer to the middle.

And its more fun to be in the larger group I guess. I'm not sure if Ive ever even talked to an ISFP on here.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

first couple of times I took the test I came up INFP. I have had anxiety and depression problems in my life so it made it harder to figure out my type. I still have doubts time to time.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Souled In said:


> I disagree. Sorry.... hmm
> 
> Ok maybe you are right, but
> 
> ...


I know people mistype on purpose because there are so many INFP's, which is the problem. But if they admitted they could be ISFP, maybe there would more active ISFP's on the forum? 

Not that I think we need a lot of ISFP's, but it's frustrating when people mistype themselves on purpose just because it is cooler to be one type compared to the other, and I'm not just on about INFP's. I realised when I mistyped as a ENFP, people noticed you more, and it is ridiculous.


----------



## Navis Amoris (Feb 21, 2010)

Aside from sensors mistyping as intuitives (understandably, as snobby intuitives have given sensors a bad rep because they're too dumb to see the merits of sensing functions), I think INFPs are mistyped en masse. 

Sometimes when I visit the INFP subforum I can't help but think that people have started identifying with the negative stereotype to such a degree that, at least in the minds of people, what constitutes an INFP has shifted from actual INFPs to the behavior of people who typed as INFP. The stereotype has usurped the type, if you will. 

_'If you're depressed, whiny, overly emotional and (if male) lack any sense of masculinity, you're probably an INFP'_. No.

And don't even get me started on the 'special but sad INFJ who no one truly understands'. Enneagram type 4 =/= INFJ


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

firedell said:


> I know people mistype on purpose because there are so many INFP's, which is the problem. But if they admitted they could be ISFP, maybe there would more active ISFP's on the forum?
> 
> Not that I think we need a lot of ISFP's, but it's frustrating when people mistype themselves on purpose just because it is cooler to be one type compared to the other, and I'm not just on about INFP's. I realised when I mistyped as a ENFP, people noticed you more, and it is ridiculous.


Lol. Yeah its weird. When I typed myself as INFJ, they really included me, but when I went back to INFP, all of a sudden im some stranger, ya know?

INFP's, half of em are depressed, so they could honestly be any NF personality right off the bat and probably not know it, though, depression= trauma and therefore an abnormal usage of functions and is likely then too much of a deviation from a type to actually be typed. *shrugs, at any rate...

you are probably right.

Just because someone isnt 100% S, doesn't mean they are an N.

I really really wish we could add A for ambiverted though.


----------



## Faerie (Dec 15, 2011)

paper lilies said:


> Some people type the behavior they're demonstrating at a certain point in their life.
> (This could also apply to mental illness.)


I have OCD and used to mistype myself as an INFJ when it was at its worst, because OCD drove me to feel isolated and organized. The descriptions never felt right, though. 




Siren said:


> Because they're Feelers, duh!
> 
> Sorry, @_MuChApArAdOx_ ! I don't mean it for real but in light of your earlier post this makes me laugh.


:laughing: LOL <3





Khys said:


> who would want to be an ESFP when they have such a bad rap?  Personally the ESFPs i know IRL are delightful. embrace it people! you're fun!!


One of my best friends is a definite ESFP! She has tested ESFP, and having known her for 11 years, I agree with her test results. She is indeed delightful. She's kind, loyal, fun, very relaxed, not a wild party gal but really enjoys fun family gatherings, and incredibly hardworking. 



Also! I've noticed a lot of people like to mistype themselves as introverted intuitives, because the descriptions are so favorable. I know an ESTP who mistypes himself as INTJ because he sees the described qualities of INTJs as qualities he'd like to have. I confess I used to mistype as ENTP as well, because I didn't resonate completely with the ENFP descriptions, because they make us seem like loopy buffoons (I'm a physics/engineering student and can be quite studious). Really, who would want to be a loopy buffoon when you could be an "Inventor"? 

Sometimes people forget that MBTI stereotypes are exaggerations, which make the 16 types seem like they stick out like nice neat pigeonholes. They are extremes - the ENFP rainbow-farter, the ISTJ army robot, the INTP abstract genius... really, very few people would actually fit the stereotypes exactly.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I personally think that in the INFP forum, along with a bunch of ISFPs, are a bunch of ENFPs who get confused because they need time alone to recharge and assume that makes them an introvert...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Faerie said:


> I confess I used to mistype as ENTP as well, because I didn't resonate completely with the ENFP descriptions, because they make us seem like loopy buffoons (I'm a physics/engineering student and can be quite studious). Really, who would want to be a loopy buffoon when you could be an "Inventor"?


ENFPs are the inspirers/champions... and I've seen the loopy buffoon stereotype applied plenty to ENTPs, just usually with the addition of "annoying", "arrogant" or "sociopathic". Every type gets its pesky negative association.



viva said:


> I personally think that in the INFP forum, along with a bunch of ISFPs, are a bunch of ENFPs who get confused because they need time alone to recharge and assume that makes them an introvert...


Yep there's another very common mistype: ENFPs initially thinking they're INFPs and ENTPs initially thinking they're INTPs. And the common negative associations are partly to blame here because if you're sufficiently ambiverted... all that negative stuff having to do with being overly chatty or loud is just not going to seem true at all, and instead go with the quietly brooding loner one even if those ones are not quite right either. Not to mention, you know, all that srs bzns type stuff that makes this mixup so common.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Hmm, the most common sterotype I have seen applied to ENTPs is "sexy socially adept nerds", but I guess I have just not been looking around enough there.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

ISFP and INFP get mistyped a lot due to the shared dominant function. I come up as INFP a lot in tests because when it comes to N/S determining question, they ask stuff like, 'are you practical/realistic (S) or creative/imaginative (N)??' like as if these two are mutually exclusive! There's also the implication that Sensors *aren't* creative or imaginative! No wonder we have that S-hate going around >_<.

But yeah, I would almost always relate to both, but often pick that 'N' answer, because I do esteem myself as a creative type...but still, doesn't mean I'm an N.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Hmm, the most common sterotype I have seen applied to ENTPs is "sexy socially adept nerds", but I guess I have just not been looking around enough there.


I'm not denying there are a lot of positive stereotypes attached like that one there :laughing: But I don't think any of the types have a clean enough image to be able to escape this problem by switching to one. 

I've been told on more than one occasion that there's no way I could be an ENTP because I'm actually a good person and not nearly sick and twisted enough. This may or may not have been just for the LOLs but the fact is that the association exists, an association persistent enough that if I didn't already know my type stuff well and just facepalmed at it all, it might have actually deterred me.


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

An ISTJ and perhaps an INFP. Whatever....


----------



## sitodocambia (Nov 14, 2011)

I think a lot of people get mistyped as INFJs because INFJs always have glowing descriptions on the pages with the type descriptions. They unconsciously want to be INFJs, so they stick with it even though it's not their true type.


----------



## Robopop (Jun 15, 2010)

In my opinion, STPs and NTJs as they both share the same interaction styles, also ESFPs and ENFPs tend to have the same bubbly, friendly expressive outward demeanor.


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Kayness said:


> ISFP and INFP get mistyped a lot due to the shared dominant function. I come up as INFP a lot in tests because when it comes to N/S determining question, they ask stuff like, 'are you practical/realistic (S) or creative/imaginative (N)??' like as if these two are mutually exclusive! There's also the implication that Sensors *aren't* creative or imaginative! No wonder we have that S-hate going around >_<.
> 
> But yeah, I would almost always relate to both, but often pick that 'N' answer, because I do esteem myself as a creative type...but still, doesn't mean I'm an N.


In the case of ISFP/INFP, it is a question of whether Sensing and Intuition are auxiliary or tertiary. Whichever preferences you might have, you might still be fairly adept to both S and N, which I suppose adds to the confusion or tendency for mistyping. Compare this to types like ESFP or INFJ, who are S/N dominant. That particular dimension sets them apart.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Dunno if you guys have noticed, but over in the entp forum, there's a shitload of people who can't decide if they're ENTP or INTP. It can be difficult to distinguish between the two because Ne doesn't always come across as extremely extroverted. I'm suprised this hasn't been brought up yet.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Dunno if you guys have noticed, but over in the entp forum, there's a shitload of people who can't decide if they're ENTP or INTP. It can be difficult to distinguish between the two because Ne doesn't always come across as extremely extroverted. I'm suprised this hasn't been brought up yet.


Yes but Ti is definitely not Extraverted. Most of these people are confused by the terms introvert/extravert and don't look at it from the standpoint of Introverted Thinking type (or predominance) versus Extraverted Intuitive type. They keep trying to bring social definitions of introversion/extraversion into the equation rather that recognize that INTP and ENTP are two completely different types with very different operating charters. It's not a matter of being shy or outgoing its a matter of preferring thinking or preferring intuition. 

I do think that there are a bunch of INFPs who are really ISFPs (and I actually think a lot are ISJs but can't bring themselves to recognize it). Some of them have very clear Fe or Ni preferences as well. Every once in a while you'll get the whole "my Fi makes me do what everyone around me wants" thing going on from time to time and it's like "uh...probably not."


----------



## Riverlioness (Nov 25, 2011)

INTJ women are often confused for ISTP women. I was told, once, "I think you are an ISTP. You remind me of my ISTP sister." ISTP women are the other "tom-boy". I am really the type of girl that goes to my boyfriend to fix things, "honey..." I'm pretty sure ISTPs have a similar attitude to INTJs, and their humor is almost identical. INTJ humor is a wee bit more edgy.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> In the case of ISFP/INFP, it is a question of whether Sensing and Intuition are auxiliary or tertiary. Whichever preferences you might have, you might still be fairly adept to both S and N, which I suppose adds to the confusion or tendency for mistyping. Compare this to types like ESFP or INFJ, who are S/N dominant. That particular dimension sets them apart.


 also ExxJs!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

Kayness said:


> ISFP and INFP get mistyped a lot due to the shared dominant function. I come up as INFP a lot in tests because when it comes to N/S determining question, they ask stuff like, 'are you practical/realistic (S) or creative/imaginative (N)??' like as if these two are mutually exclusive! There's also the implication that Sensors *aren't* creative or imaginative! No wonder we have that S-hate going around >_<.
> 
> But yeah, I would almost always relate to both, but often pick that 'N' answer, because I do esteem myself as a creative type...but still, doesn't mean I'm an N.


the INFP/ISFP mixup could also be attributed to the fact that ISFP's have Ni as their tertiary... so maybe ExxJ's and IxxP's mistype as their opposite-perception-cousin because they may "tap" these resources more often than their introverted counterparts--same goes for ExxP's and IxxJ's--i mistype as an INTP and INTJ (sometimes even ENTJ) due to believing that not all situations call for F or T, kind of the same way you see,


> when it comes to N/S determining question, they ask stuff like, 'are you practical/realistic (S) or creative/imaginative (N)??' like as if these two are mutually exclusive!


.

well this post is pointless now that i've read all the pages. oh well .


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Souled In said:


> I really really wish we could add A for ambiverted though.


But there's _no such thing_. These dichotomies, I and E, like S and N or any other pair, are part of the typing instrument. They're not something that you can be "on the edge" with, you are one or the other. I identify with the ISTJ type, but if I were ESTJ, my functions would be different. I'm Si Te Fi Ne, if I were ESTJ I'd be Te Si Ne Fi. Those are dramatically different people.



Kayness said:


> ISFP and INFP get mistyped a lot due to the shared dominant function. I come up as INFP a lot in tests because when it comes to N/S determining question, they ask stuff like, 'are you practical/realistic (S) or creative/imaginative (N)??' like as if these two are mutually exclusive! There's also the implication that Sensors *aren't* creative or imaginative! No wonder we have that S-hate going around >_<.
> 
> But yeah, I would almost always relate to both, but often pick that 'N' answer, because I do esteem myself as a creative type...but still, doesn't mean I'm an N.


This is exactly it, I think. The tests are biased and ignorant, as are many type descriptions online. People are faced with bad information, and they trust it without looking for alternative sources or checking whether their source is reliable.



Kayness said:


> also ExxJs!


Damn skippy.

You and I have discussed this in the past, but I want to share it here. Adding to this issue is confusion between typing systems and the labels that the systems, and some groups, apply. For example, how Keirsey calls NTs "rationals" and MB calls IxxPs and ExxJs "rationals". So to Keirsey, an INTJ is rational, though it's an irrational type in MB. Even this site calls NTs "the intellects" which to some implies that they're in some way smarter than other types, which a glance around any one of the subfora here will disprove. Then there's the added problem that "rational" has a real-world meaning that differs in implication. Who wouldn't want to be defined as more rational than other people?

:laughing:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

The big problem is that a lot of MBTI tests and descriptions really butcher Jung's original ideas about the functions until they don't mean anything remotely similar to what Jung originally meant (Si has NOTHING to do with memory and being am Si Dom does not make you a boring, close-minded idiot). So I get INFJ, INTJ, and INTP on many MBTI tests, but using Jung's original descriptions I am an ISTJ.

Another problem is Keirsey's crap, which reinforces ignorant ideas about Sensors (like associating N with abstract thinking and S with being concrete and practical, when in fact that is more of an Si/Ni vs. Se/Ne thing. Jung himself was an ISTP and his ideas are super-abstract.


----------



## stayawake (Dec 21, 2011)

This is really interesting - I beleived that the low numbers of S types on this forum were due to the fact that N types were more naturally interested in psychology and typology and hanging around in internet forums. My very ISFP brother would never bother hanging out in forums, and makes fun of me for doing so! But somehow, I have found people who think and act and feel like me here - and I was drawn to finding others like myself. 
The tests can be tricky. I find reading descriptions a better indicator. My husband types as an ISTJ, but the descriptions for him were WAY off. When I started thinking of him as an INTJ the type had more predictive power, and explained so much more of who he was. He was a little thrown off by the 'sensing' and 'innuition' language of the tests, since he relies primarily on his logic.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I would have to say INFJ/INTJ..


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah yes, I've definitely thought about this and here is my take.

Most common mistypes (in *estimated* order):
INFP --> ISFJ, ISFP
INFJ --> ISFJ
ENFP --> ESFP, ESFJ, ISFP
ENFJ --> ESFJ
INTJ --> ISTJ, ESTJ, INTP
INTP --> ISTP, ISTJ, ENTP
ENTJ --> ESTJ, ENTP
ENTP --> ESTJ

*Edit*: Also, emotional T's and firm F's. F/T =/= emotionality! F/T == value vs logic decisions.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

LiquidLight said:


> Same goes for people who are really ENFP but with strong Te and think they are ENTPs.


Hmm, I'm not sure about them being ENTP instead. After all, ENTPs use secondary Ti, whereas ENFPs have tertiary Te. They're more likely to be what they originally said, ENFPs with a strong Te.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I also think that there are tons of ENFJs mistyped as ENFPs, since ENFJs aren't really "stereotypical judgers" (*cringe*), since they don't use Te and can be quite spontaneous and zany due to having Ni in the "creative aux" position and Se in the "childish tert." position. Wouldn't it make sense that ENFPs would come off as more rigid often, due to having tert. Te?


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

AppleCat said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure about them being ENTP instead. After all, ENTPs use secondary Ti, whereas ENFPs have tertiary Te. _They're more likely to be what they originally said, ENFPs with a strong Te._


Exactly


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I also think that there are tons of ENFJs mistyped as ENFPs, since ENFJs aren't really "stereotypical judgers" (*cringe*), since they don't use Te and can be quite spontaneous and zany due to having Ni in the "creative aux" position and Se in the "childish tert." position. Wouldn't it make sense that ENFPs would come off as more rigid often, due to having tert. Te?


Yes, yes and yes  We are not alone in our thinking either 

Also, i haven't met an ENFP who wasn't rigid in their thinking , including myself. Good call!!


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I also think that there are tons of ENFJs mistyped as ENFPs, since ENFJs aren't really "stereotypical judgers" (*cringe*), since they don't use Te and can be quite spontaneous and zany due to having Ni in the "creative aux" position and Se in the "childish tert." position. Wouldn't it make sense that ENFPs would come off as more rigid often, due to having tert. Te?


For this reason I think there's a misconception about ISFJs and possibly ESFJs, no Te in there...:/, I know Si can make some of us particular about our environments, but I've just got to feel right in it, not have it neat. I'm pretty darn sure my mum is an FJ, and she's very neat, she says she couldn't live in mess, and doesn't know how I do it. I struggle to think of what causes the bridge between people. Maybe age + introverted percieving function. All the same, I've heard several ISFJs say they're not exactly neat freaks. I certainly don't feel that way, by nature.


----------



## zerocrossing (Jul 6, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> Dunno if you guys have noticed, but over in the entp forum, there's a shitload of people who can't decide if they're ENTP or INTP. It can be difficult to distinguish between the two because Ne doesn't always come across as extremely extroverted. I'm suprised this hasn't been brought up yet.


I didn't venture into the ENTP forum until I resolved this for myself. But I assumed I was an Introvert until I started reading more about Ne. I'm definitely Ne-dom, rather than Ti-dom. And if I'm Ne-dom, then I'm an Extrovert, no matter how much time I spend entertaining myself with my Ne.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> For this reason I think there's a misconception about ISFJs and possibly ESFJs, no Te in there...:/


I think you're onto something, especially with ESFJs, who tend to be pretty chaotic with tert. Ne if their aux. Si isn't too prominent (one of my twin's closest friends is an ESFJ with a conspicuous Ne, and she's extremely disorganized, to the point that her locker has been on the brink of explosion several times, lol). I've thought about this concerning my mom, who's an ISFJ, and as much as she seems to pride herself on neatness and organization, it's all coming from dom. Si (some sort of internal aesthetic conception she has that's comforting to her) and also, I would guess, some influence from her mother, who was a compulsive neat freak. There are so many instances when her lack of Te-like organization strategies/tactics totally frustrated me, and I'm often the one who has to point out her organizational inconsistencies or do the troubleshooting for her when necessary. I highly doubt that SFJs need to plan their social actions a ton in advance (maybe a bit via Si, I don't know?), since Fe and Ne work together, making external spontaneity manageable via an extroverted J function manageable (like INTPs, they seem to be capable of being social chameleons from what I've seen of all of my twin's SFJ friends (she's an INTP, btw, who seems to like befriending non-conformist SFJs), which I attribute to Ne-Fe, Fe-Ne).


----------



## SomethingClever (Feb 2, 2013)

I think it's funny that everyone is saying depressed people type as INFPs. I'm an INFP but when I was depressed I typed as an ISTJ! XD


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

SomethingClever said:


> I think it's funny that everyone is saying depressed people type as INFPs. I'm an INFP but when I was depressed I typed as an ISTJ! XD


Oh my gosh, yes! I was a stressed, depressed, burned out INFP that tested as an ISTJ, and it took awhile for me to figure out I am an INFP because that seemed like such a leap!

I definitely recommend the book "Was That Really Me" (can't remember the author), if trying to type yourself while stressed or depressed.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Non-E7, Male ENFPs.


i swear if I become relatively famous people will be typing me as ENTP on these forums. I'm not an inspirational hippie, I'm cheeky and rude.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Agree with male ENFPs and male NFs in general. People will see NT there, even in the most Kurt Cobain-ish INFP male.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

OMG WTF BRO said:


> Agree with male ENFPs and male NFs in general. People will see NT there, even in the most Kurt Cobain-ish INFP male.


The stereotype of the ENFP sounds more like an ExFJ to me. I like people, but I'm not the guy who goes out of his way to bring everyone together in harmony, thats Fe. I'm very much focused on myself and think "selfishly".


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

cudibloop said:


> The stereotype of the ENFP sounds more like an ExFJ to me. I like people, but I'm not the guy who goes out of his way to bring everyone together in harmony, thats Fe. I'm very much focused on myself and think "selfishly".


Lots of FP descriptions sound Feish to me, some of it can boil down to interpretation. Then what happens is you have actual Fe users identifying with types like xNFP lol.


----------



## tomboy_nerd (May 29, 2013)

The four IN__ types are grossly overclaimed on MBTI forums, IMO.

As for the tests, the four SJ types are grossly overclaimed, especially ISTJ. So many people type out as ISTJ on the tests because it sounds good for work, and it's what they aspire to in that arena even as their energy levels, imagination, and open-endedness in non-work settings reveal another type entirely.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> ENFP get a bad rap too. According to some T we are nothing but feelers, yes i despise that word. It's ignorant people who give us this flawed stereotypes that turn my stomach. I want to puke on all the threads that have this word in it. I don't see it as often as i used to although its still turns up more often than i care to see. The same can be said for intuitive who give sensors a bad rap. Ego's and superiority take over.


I like being described as a feeler.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I am really getting frustrated with MBTI/Socionics tests because I keep getting alternatively typed as an INFP or an INTP. Jungian cognitive function tests throw me into even further confusion because then I either get INFJ or INTJ. It seems that I am really strong on every single introverted function, save Si - which is average and low to average on every single extraverted function, save Ne which ranges from being good to my strongest function. The only other consistent result is that my least developed function is always SE. 

If iN/Ne is my strongest function then how can I also be a perceiver? :crazy:


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I think you're onto something, especially with ESFJs, who tend to be pretty chaotic with tert. Ne if their aux. Si isn't too prominent (one of my twin's closest friends is an ESFJ with a conspicuous Ne, and she's extremely disorganized, to the point that her locker has been on the brink of explosion several times, lol). I've thought about this concerning my mom, who's an ISFJ, and as much as she seems to pride herself on neatness and organization, it's all coming from dom. Si (some sort of internal aesthetic conception she has that's comforting to her) and also, I would guess, some influence from her mother, who was a compulsive neat freak. There are so many instances when *her lack of Te-like organization strategies/tactics totally frustrated me, and I'm often the one who has to point out her organizational inconsistencies or do the troubleshooting for her when necessary.* I highly doubt that SFJs need to plan their social actions a ton in advance (maybe a bit via Si, I don't know?), since Fe and Ne work together, making external spontaneity manageable via an extroverted J function manageable (like INTPs, they seem to be capable of being social chameleons from what I've seen of all of my twin's SFJ friends (she's an INTP, btw, who seems to like befriending non-conformist SFJs), which I attribute to Ne-Fe, Fe-Ne).


I don't think that's a Te thing, I have the exact same issue with some Si users who are tidy but very inconsistent with their organization where they constantly lose stuff and can't keep track of it.


----------



## psgels (May 22, 2013)

Some typing tests indeed tend to be not so accurate in terms of the details. As an example, due to Si and Ni being so damn similar, I often confused my Ni with my Si and got really high Si results for some functions tests. It also didn't help that I did have a few Si traits here and there (for example, sometimes I can be nostalgic). I'm still not 100% sure that I'm an INFJ (I could be both an INTP or ISFJ), but out of all the types I've read some detailed descriptions about it has the most amount overlap with how I see myself. 

In the end I also think a lot about personality types is subjective. Nobody has a personality that fits one type perfectly.


----------

